
Paul Ehrlich: 'Collapse of civilisation is a near certainty within decades' - fahd777
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2018/mar/22/collapse-civilisation-near-certain-decades-population-bomb-paul-ehrlich
======
lucozade
Having just read the Population Bomb Revisited (linked in the article), I
think I'm a bit shocked.

The Population Bomb was a political call to arms that used science to give it
credence.

It turns out that much of the science was really, badly flawed. And not in
subtle ways.

Revisited, while acknowledging some of the egregious issues, tries to diminish
them by saying other experts thought so too or something else went bad so the
point is still valid. It then goes on to say that they were still kind of
right and it'll all go pear shaped in the future (they're a bit more careful
not to say when this time).

But that's not science. Their conclusion was based on their predictions and
their predictions were wrong. So their conclusions, even if accidentally
correct (which they don't appear to be), are not justified by the evidence.

I find this lack of respect for science, by a Professor of Biology, quite
astonishing.

~~~
bazzlexposition
Well he is so old he will die well before he can write Population Bomb Re-
Revisited.

He would have taught his grandchildren to carry the message on, but he already
knows they are doomed.

